# So, Who's Your Pastor?



## Pilgrim (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's an excellent post by James Savastio on fact that for many today, some pastor across the country or even the world is more of an influence on their lives than their own elder(s) are.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 12, 2008)

My Pastors name is Jonathan Lilly. He is a bit younger than me but he is a good man. He is more of a Barnabas (and Encourager) than a Paul. I like and trust him a lot.


----------

